#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  سيارات العام 2057: "الفيض الفضي" مستقبل مرسيدس

## رويتر

فقد ركزت الشركة الألمانية في طرازها المتخيل للعام 2057 على الهيكل وتصميمه المرن مع الحفاظ على قدرة سيارتها لناحية أداء المحرك.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال CNN

----------


## اٍبن سيرين

يااااا سلام شيء رائع

و لكن ما هو الوضع الاقتصادي للعرب بعد نصف قرن يا ترى !!؟

----------

